# ProBios



## Myakkagoater

Probios - microbial product.

Just when exactly is using these microbial products needed. The directions on the conatiner says to give 5 g at birth, however I have seen you all talking about them in different situations. 
I kinda understand what they do but, someone explain there benefits in different situations please. 


Tom


----------



## toth boer goats

Hey Tom....

Probios are given....

when a goats rumen needs gut flora replenished...the gut is lacking something very important .. to help the gut work efficiently... and keep the goats rumen alive.... 

The gut needs help after giving antibiotics...which robs the gut...

If a goat has an upset yummy....say you take the temp and it is normal but the goat isn't eating....


----------



## firelight27

I give Probios along with any other medications when the goat is sick, when the goat has to have antibiotics, when the goat is overly stressed such as when moving to a new place, when being weaned, etc. I also give Probios to new kids to help give their stomach a kick start. It won't hurt them and it gives them good bacteria, etc. for their stomachs. I kind of look at it like people eating yogurt to get some good bacteria in their tummies.


----------



## Myakkagoater

So when dosing say a 100 pound doe how much would you give her? 5 grams for a newborn is all the package says. 

Tom


----------



## cdtrum

I give the dose for a calf....mine says 10g for under 400lbs, 15g for over.......on mine each mark is 5g.
I have the blue/white tube.


----------



## Myakkagoater

I got mine at TSC. All they had was a tube shaped the size of a caulk tube and a caulk gun specally made for it. THat is what I got. It has a spot to place a pin in the side for 5 or 10 grams. If I give any to the larger goats I guess I will place the pin on the 10 G slot.


----------



## liz

That big tube will last you quite awhile...I also use the tub of powdered probiotics, most times though I will use the powder as a top dress in grain, it doesn't hurt when changing hays or when the weather changes. When I need to use the paste, I pretty much just give an inch long stripe, my goats love the stuff and will try and suck it from the syringe so I just put that stripe on my finger for them to lick off. The powder is mixed into the wet warm mash I give my boys on extremely cold days. I like to think that those good bacterias "stoke" the internal furnace into keeping the rumen going strong to help heat their core.


----------



## mcharvick

*pregant goats*

Is it safe to give my pregnant goat probios after I give her the CD&T vaccine. She is due in 5 weeks so I need to deworm and vaccinate, is that to much at once? I am new at goat kidding, this will be my first.. I have a pregnant Myotonic goat and so excited......


----------



## mcharvick

I love this goat on ur profile pic...Pam with Toth Boer Goats.


----------



## crocee

You can give probios anytime you think they need it. Its good for them and I personally don't think its possible to overdose them on it.


----------



## crocee

Check eyelids before worming. They should be dark pink to red in color. If its not needed at this time I would wait till right after she kids. Worming when not needed is what creates resistance.


----------



## mcharvick

Thank you I will do that first thing tomorrow.. You are so helpful and I will post pics of the new baby as soon as she delivers...♥


----------



## Goats Rock

One thing about the probiotics is that you don't want them to freeze, it destroys all the little good bacterias! It won't hurt your
goat to give it after it has frozen, but it won't do much. I ended up throwing away a bunch last winter, I forgot to take them
into the house when I took all the rest of the meds in for the winter.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster

mcharvick said:


> I love this goat on ur profile pic...Pam with Toth Boer Goats.


Same i am going to take her :goattruck:lol just kidding but she is a beautiful goat.


----------



## laura_renz20

Sorry to intrude but what are probios and where do I get them? I've read lots of stories on here of ppl with similar situations to mine and People have suggested probios to others. TIA


----------



## Everfree

laura_renz20 said:


> Sorry to intrude but what are probios and where do I get them?


These are probiotics to help repopulate the rumen with the proper digestive bacteria. The brand I get is called "Goats Prefer." It is a small tub of powder/granules that you can mix into feed, milk, etc.

Any feed store should carry them.

Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## rockinchickfarm

Which probios do you give them, the equine one?


----------



## ksalvagno

You should give the one for ruminants like cattle.


----------

